# Autocad Civil 3d Land Desktop Companion 2009 تورنت مفاجاة



## مهندس محمد سيد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مش هتكلم كتير البرنامج معاه الكراك بتاعه وشغال تمام 
بس قبل ما تحمله اسالك الدعاء لي بحسن الخاتمة والعتق من النار في هذا الشهر الكريم 

طبعا الملف في المرفقات بس ما عليك غير انك تغير امتداده من .ZIP الي .torrent لان المنتدي لا يدعم هذا الامتداد وبالتوفيق


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (16 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## يوسف كمال (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يا أخى تتأكد من الملفات المرفقه


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي المرفقات سليمة بس غير امتداد الملف الي تورنت 
لان المنتدي لا يسمح لي برفع ملف تورنت 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الحفر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك ، ولكن التحميل بطيء جداً ، ممكن تحميله بطريقة أسرع
:9:​


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس الحفر قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك ، ولكن التحميل بطيء جداً ، ممكن تحميله بطريقة أسرع
> :9:​



هو كده يا اخي الكريم بيقعد تقيل لغاية ما يحمل حوالي 100 ميجا وبعد كده بيسخن ويحمل بسرعة
انا عمل معايا كده وقولت هياخد شهر بس تاني يوم لقيته بيحمل بسرعة 40 كيلو بايت 
بس نصيحة لله سيبه يعمل اب لود براحته وانت بتعمل دونلود


----------



## محمود الصويدي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك .........
وربي يتقبل صيامك إنشاء الله.
والله يفتح عليك ........
والسلام


----------



## محمود الصويدي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

إذا فيه حد عندة برنامج liscad ممكن ينزله في المنتدى.....


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نهى عرب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا بعد ان تم الانتهاء من انزال البرنامج/ لكن للاسف عند تحميله يعطى خطا هل تم تجريب البرنامج ومشكورة جهودك


----------



## نصري ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك,
ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله*​*
*


----------



## amirsghaier (31 ديسمبر 2008)

pouvez nous redonner d'autres liens?car ces liens ne marchent pas


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكــــــــــــور وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahma (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على المجهود الطب


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الاعمال ونتمني المزيد هندسة الزقازيق وشكرا 
بس ياريت توضيح التحويل في الامتدادات كيف وشكرا


----------



## محمود الصويدي (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إذا فيه حد على الخط ممكن نتعرف ونتبادل الأراء.


----------



## هانى عامر (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى السويفى (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdolkadr (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور لكن هل هو اوتوكاد سيفل ثري دي
ام اوتوكاد لاند ديسكتوب


----------



## محمود الصويدي (12 أبريل 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء 
أبحث عن برنامج مساحي إسمه Eagle point 
وإرساله على [email protected] .
بارك الله فيكم..................................


----------



## taha_ahmed (3 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا اخى الكريم بس يا رب بعد انتهاء التنزيل يكون الملف سليم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## taha_ahmed (4 يوليو 2009)

أين الرابط يا اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (6 يوليو 2009)

الاخ محمد سعيد جزاك الله خير لكن لم ينزل ارجو التوضيح او الرفع من جديد


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 يوليو 2009)

يااخي الكريم اناعندي البرنامج مع الكيجن ولاكن عندما حاولت بيفتح البرنامج وبعد يومان بيغلق البرنامج


----------



## odwan (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خيراً ورفع قدرك وأحسن خاتمك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 
أرجوا رفع البرنامج على موقع آخر وتغيير الإمتداد ليتسنى للجميع الإنتفاع به وشكراً


----------



## mariaum zaky (11 يوليو 2009)

متشكرين جدا وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## هيثم عثمان (11 يوليو 2009)

دلونى كيف اغير الامتداد الى تورنتو


----------



## هيثم عثمان (11 يوليو 2009)

كيف اغير الامتداد من zip الى torrent


----------



## مصطفى السويفى (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد قريسو (3 أغسطس 2009)

*كيف اغير الامتداد من zip الى torrent*
وربنا يجزيك كل خير​


----------



## عزت محروس (4 أغسطس 2009)

الهم اجزى صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء
اما بعد فلكل من يسأل عن تغيير امتداد الملف منzip الى torrent
اليكم الشرح
*

طريقة تغيير امتداد الملفات










نفتح جهاز الكمبيوتر my computer 



نختار قائمة tools كما هو موضح بالصورة 


بعد ذلك نختار folder option​






​

بعد ذلك نختار view التي بالأعلى في الصورة 



بعد ذلك نلغى علامة الصح التي على 

hide extensions for known file types 

كما هو موضح بالصورة


نضغط على ok​






​

سنلاحظ بعد ذلك أن جميع الملفات التي على الجهاز ظهرت امتداداتها مثل التي في الصورة نلاحظ أن الامتدادات حولها دوائر 










بعد ذلك لكى نغير امتداد الملفات نضغط كليك يمين على الملف المراد تغير اسمه أو امتداده ونختار rename









سنلاحظ أن بإمكاننا الان تغير امتداد الملفات كما نشاء



و

تحيـــــــــاتى للجميــــــــــــع





​



​* 

التوقيعالموضوع منقول للامانة​

 
http://forum.moltqanet.net/search.php?do=finduser&u=6


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (13 أغسطس 2009)

*:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*اخي المهندس عزت محروس *
*اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندسين الذين تفاعلو مع الموضوع *
*نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الموضوع و*
*اشكروك*
*وارجو كل من عندو هذاالبرنامج اوالملف التورينت او ملفات اخره للبرامج هندسه المساحه والطرق ليفيدالزوملاء به*
*ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. *
*واعاده رفع الملف*​


----------



## ENG_SABRY2020 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 
أطلب المساعدة حيث اننى قمت بتزيل البرنامج من مواقع اخر وكان على اربعين جزء مضغوط كل جزء 100 ميجا وعندما فكت الجزء الاول كان سعته 4.5 جيجا ولا اعرف كيفية تجميعه ولتزيله ولكم الشكر على المساعدة


----------



## تامر1985 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_اين الراط ياخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## برق الشمال10 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل علي المجهود القيم


----------



## surveyor_sayed (1 يناير 2010)

مش شغال البرنامج


----------



## mostafammy (1 يناير 2010)

الملف بيعطى error نرجو الرفع مره أخرى


----------



## حامد شوخة (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا , بس مش راضي ينزل عندي


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## ezy_sh (11 يناير 2010)

مش راضي ينزل عندي


----------



## elymama (14 يناير 2010)

Land Projects 2009
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## noor-swan (9 مارس 2010)

يكفي شرفا أن يقدم المرء كل ما هو مفيد
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير بدا التحميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الملف لا يفتح


----------



## mokhoo (18 أبريل 2010)

ربنا اديك العافية وجزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## mokhoo (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## حسني القاضي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م الفا (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عياره (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف بايظ يا اخى يا ريت تعيد رفعه تانى لو سمحت


----------



## mostafammy (26 فبراير 2011)

الملف بيعطى خطا 
نتمنى الرفع مره اخرى من الاخ صاحب الموضوع او من الاخوه الاعضاء نظرا للاهميه القصوى


----------



## hazem abden (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يأأخي ورزقنا ورزقك الله حسن الخاتمه ورزقك العتق من النار


----------



## thaher (11 يونيو 2011)

الله يحسن خاتمتك وخاتمتنا والمسلمين جميعا امين ويزيدكم علما


----------



## wasemmgd (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## aposrag (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى تم بحمد لله تحميل البرنامج ولكن لا يوك كراك للتفعيل لو من الممكن رفع الكراك لو الكيجين 
وجزاك الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOAIYED (4 أكتوبر 2011)

tankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------

